

Woman behind Pakistan’s first hackathon, shot dead by unknown gunmen - DiabloD3
http://www.dawn.com/news/1177956/director-t2f-sabeen-mahmud-shot-dead

======
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9435421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9435421)

